# Sarcophagus



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I hope to add a Weeping Lady to this but as usual, I'm running out of time. This is a white foam build.










Here's a video painted in Drylok and then final paint.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Nice, Really Nice! You did a Great Job!!!! I give that :cooleton::cooleton::cooleton::cooleton::cooleton: Five out of Five Skelecooleton's!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditto, it's a perfect 10! With or without a weeping lady it's going to look fabulous! Very scary.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That's pretty sick. Great work on distressing and painting that thing, but I would totally have that hand rigged to move about. XD


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks so authentic. You'll look like you have super human strength carrying it around.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing finishing job!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, sweet distressing !


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent texture and painting. Not sure if I would leave the hand white or stain it or corpse it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks cold and old so great work!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

This looks great!
I am destined to be stuck to white foam so it's nice to see something really cool made from it...


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

first - awesome build, i love the crackley stone look and the hand reaching out. very cool.

second - that dog scared the BAJEEBERS out of me on the video. holy smokes i think i peed myself. *notprepared*


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry about the dog. My cats hang with me while I work on props and they taunt the dog across the street. I wish I had time to add motion to the arm. Eventually I will add a weeping woman turned to stone and skeleton. She will be holding the hand coming out of the stone. There is an awesome one built on another forum I am going to copy.
Thanks for the compliments and now on to build an archway for the cemetery columns.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Awesome details! The wave was a nice touch hehe


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

@Palmdale Haunter- If you build stuff out of white foam, adding a coat of monster mud and then painting it with Drylok gives it more of a stone texture and the Drylok adds a tougher outer shell.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

stunning, love it!! add to it, do nothing, its all good!! great work


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love how heavy that thing looks. Nice work. Agreed that a moving arm would put that thing over the top, but it's terrific as is.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding concept, sculpting, paint. Extreme texture looks very professional...NICE


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that looks fantastic!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic!!! super creeepy! love it.


----------



## deanhunt (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's awesome ..nice detailing..


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Truly inspirational work there. Now the list for next year grows. Does it double as storage in the off season?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I was going to store it outside but use it for storage? I think it just got an inside pass. Good idea MommaMoose.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

this is one of the best "stone finishes" i've seen. your painting is "spot on"


----------

